# Cardboard baffles



## ammours (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello there,

I am in Canada and I have just started adding insulation to the attic. I have a low roof and I am going to blow enough insulation so that it will cover the first cardboard and probably the second. My question is how to ensure that this cardboard is not going to bend in the future (sticking foam balls on it?) ?

Another question is : Shall I give a space between the two cardboards (which I am going to extend the first one for large run) ? If so, then the insulation will go through.. the reason to add the space is to prevent moisture on baffles themselves.. However, they are waxed.. what do you think ? Please reply asap.


----------



## Ansel (Jan 30, 2010)

Don't add space .... the idea behind the baffles is to let air flow from soffit into open attic and then up the slope and out the vents ....

Insulating between the baffles will stop the flow .....

Staple cardboard onto rafters .....


----------



## ammours (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you for the reply. Yeah, it doesn't make sense to add a space.. the home improvement store suggested it.

Will those cardboards bend in the future ? My old ones were bend downward. However, I placed them in the opposite side this time because I cannot staple them from up as they did when they built the house in 80s.


----------

